# Bald Cypress



## JTPhotography (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## alexis.alvarez (Apr 2, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## annamaria (Apr 3, 2017)

Mmm I like this!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## timor (Aug 19, 2017)

This is a great, very classic take. Pure serenity. Lovely.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 19, 2017)

Nice. This begs to be printed large, on metal.


----------



## Tallgrass1 (Aug 20, 2017)

That is beautiful!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 20, 2017)

That's a wall hanger. Big one!


----------



## sarrasani (Aug 22, 2017)

JTPhotography said:


> View attachment 137498



Lar-ger, lar-ger!!  Very fascinating and clear image, I like it.
sandro


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 22, 2017)

Great photo.

That belongs on a wall.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 22, 2017)

Nominated for POTM


----------



## sarrasani (Aug 23, 2017)

thank you for larger version. again congratulations,
sandro


----------



## fmw (Aug 23, 2017)

Nature photography at its best.


----------



## BrentC (Aug 23, 2017)

How did this get missed for four months?


----------



## goooner (Aug 23, 2017)

Excellent.


----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 23, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Nominated for POTM





BrentC said:


> How did this get missed for four months?



Unfortunately I had to retract the nomination. Not because it wasn't deserving because it certainly is but because the photo was posted in Apr.


----------



## dascrow (Aug 23, 2017)

Very nice shot!


----------



## enezdez (Aug 26, 2017)

I like it a lot very nice!

Enezdez


----------



## Semifusa (Aug 30, 2017)

One day I will take a picture like this. I hope. Just beautiful.


----------



## JTPhotography (Jul 23, 2018)

Wow, thanks everyone, I just don't check in here ofter enough. As others said, I posted this and it went unnoticed so I just kinda forgot I had posted it. Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## sleist (Jul 23, 2018)

Old post, but nice shot.  Take my "like".


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 24, 2018)

Nice idea.............


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 24, 2018)

As all have said, a great image that should be hanging on the wall.


----------

